# Any good reptile shops in Blackpool?



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

I might have a road trip up north soon so are there any good reptile shops in blackpool? 
thanks


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

theres The Reptile Room in clevelys..said to be the best shop in the north west


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> theres The Reptile Room in clevelys..said to be the best shop in the north west


great! thanks


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> theres The Reptile Room in clevelys..said to be the best shop in the north west


Its fantastic, ill be planning a trip soon as they stock some cool chameleons unlike most of my local shops who are only stocking yemens.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Its fantastic, ill be planning a trip soon as they stock some cool chameleons unlike most of my local shops who are only stocking yemens.


thats only down the road to blackpool so ill defenetly be going there :no1:


----------

